# Hicas warning light and unstable around fast bends :(



## r32SINGH (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi all I have a 1993 r32 gtr v-spec and every time I start the car the Hicas light comes up on the dash and its always come on when I start the car and it’s been like that since I brought the car back in 2007 anyone know what it could be also I’ve found the car very unstable when going around fast bends like I was on the motorway the other day and the was a slight bend was going around 75/80mph and the car felt like it was going to lose the back I had to slow down then the was fine could this be the hicas causing this to happen ? Also the car is running some major negative camber on the front and a bit on the rear as the cars suspension is set up for the track (brought it like that) could this be causing this to happen ? 

and also the car drifts to the side when braking 

Thanks


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

I had a similar problem on my GTR, the HICAS light was on and the rear would twitch sometimes. It turned out to be the HICAS computer. 
I can't say if that is the problem in your case, but it may be a good idea to swap computers with someone who does not have any problems and see if that solves it.


----------



## r32SINGH (Jul 29, 2008)

Daryl TunerLab said:


> I had a similar problem on my GTR, the HICAS light was on and the rear would twitch sometimes. It turned out to be the HICAS computer.
> I can't say if that is the problem in your case, but it may be a good idea to swap computers with someone who does not have any problems and see if that solves it.


thanks mate I will give that a try :thumbsup:


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Check your rear ball joints on the steering at the back, even a little bit of play will cause what your experiencing.


----------



## alex2005 (Jun 14, 2007)

I heard that fitting a speedo converter can cause problems with HICAS.


----------

